# jQuery Horizontal Accordion



## RedShot (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin nun schon seit einem Tag am suchen eines jQuery Plugins und weiß auch das es das gibt, da ich es schon gesehen habe, kann es aber einfach nicht mehr finden.

Das ganze sieht so aus wie dieses CSS Accordion:
http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menu/gallery3l.html#nogo

Nur dass das ganze animiert ist und beim Sliden die anderen Bilder "sanft" zusammenstaucht.

Weiß jemand welches ich meine. Bin langsam wirklich am verzweifeln.
Danke für jede Hilfe 

LG Reds


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. August 2010)

Moin,

ist Google heute down? 

Du hast ja eigentlich alle Keywords genannt, *jquery*,*accordion *+ *horizontal*.

Das liefert so einige Resultate, bspw. dies : http://www.marghoobsuleman.com/jQuery-common-accordion


----------



## RedShot (24. August 2010)

Hi,

ja solche Accordions habe ich zu genüge gefunden.

Jedoch suche ich eines das, während das aktuelle Element gehovert wird, die anderen leicht zusammendrückt/staucht.

Bei deinem Beispiel momentan bleiben die anderen starr. Hier habe ich eines für Mootools und noch ein "Programm" gefunden, jedoch möchte ich nicht 2 Libraries einbinden, bzw. an diesem Script so gebunden sein.

http://www.leigeber.com/2008/05/horizontal-javascript-accordion-menu/
http://www.downloadjavascripts.com/Horizontal_Accordion_Panels.aspx

Beste Grüße
reds


----------



## marvinlol (24. August 2010)

Ich glaube du suchst das Kwicks Plugin

http://www.jeremymartin.name/examples/kwicks.php


----------



## RedShot (24. August 2010)

Hi,

ja genau das meinte ich!
Danke du hast mich gerettet.
 Hatte schon fast die Hoffnung aufgegeben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2010)

Hehe, das  hättest du bspw. bei deinen Suchbegriffen beim 2. Treffer bei Google entdeckt 
http://www.blogrammierer.de/jquery-die-20-besten-content-plugins-scroll-accordion-slide/


----------

